# Tyne and Wear Reptile Association 26/02/12 Next meeting



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The next meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS will be held on the 26th Feb and as per normal will be held at Team Reptiles. We're going to be discussing Rhacodactylus and Lauren from Rac Shack is coming to do the talk so it should be amazing. Meeting starts at 6pm as always.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can't w8 already :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

krox2008 said:


> Can't w8 already :2thumb:


nice one krox :no1:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

darn at work again :devil:


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

I missed last one:censor:

But will be at this one :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

10 more sleeps to go!!!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I am really looking forward to doing the talk! We had a great turn out for the Tees branch when I did the talk there last week. I will be fetching along some fantastic geckos for people to see and handle I promise there will be some huge and tiny examples of geckos - some rare and some more familiar species 
I hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Finally a date I'm not at work. I'll be there


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

uroplatus said:


> I am really looking forward to doing the talk! We had a great turn out for the Tees branch when I did the talk there last week. I will be fetching along some fantastic geckos for people to see and handle I promise there will be some huge and tiny examples of geckos - some rare and some more familiar species
> I hope to see you all there!!!


thanks Lauren, i've got a feeling that this talk is going to be epic


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

8 more sleeps!!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

Hope everyone is ready to see some amazing animals


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm getting very excited!!!!!!!!!less than 1 week :flrt:


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

6 more sleeps to go!!!!


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not long to w8 now:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

4 sleeps to go!!!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

The next meeting of the Tyne and Wear IHS will be held on the 26th Feb and as per normal will be held at Team Reptiles. We're going to be discussing Rhacodactylus and Lauren from Rac Shack is coming to do the talk so it should be amazing. Meeting starts at 6pm as always.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

looking for a lift from jarrow area cheers


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Not long now I will see you all tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## Howarth78 (Jan 22, 2012)

What time do these usually run till?


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry all i cant make it tonight . was looking forward to laurens talk on rhacs never mind ill see yous all next month enjoy .


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Great meeting with some stunning geckos a big thx to Lauren for her very interesting talk on rhacodactylus (I hope I spelt that right lol) carnet wate for the next meet now:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Howarth78 said:


> What time do these usually run till?


Sorry Howarth, shop was super busy today so did not get a chance to get online and see your message. The meetings start at 6pm and finish at 8pm, held the last Sunday of every month. New members very welcome we are a lovely bunch. 

Thanks to uroplatus AKA Lauren for a fantastic talk, I have fallen in love with the rhacodactylus sarasinorum and must have some! :whistling2:

Thanks Tara


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm really pleased you enjoyed the talk  I enjoyed attending and will hopefully pop through to the meetings more frequently :2thumb:


----------

